

Belgian coma 'writer' can't communicate - jaxc
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/8526017.stm

======
nkassis
Facilitated communication has been shown a long time ago to be a scam.
[http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3439467496200920717&...](http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3439467496200920717&ei=Ur2AS87zDIveqwKjtdyNCA&q=facilitated+communication#)

------
gamble
James Randi is proved right again.

Unfortunately, the retraction won't get a fraction of the coverage the
original claims received, and we'll likely see this case brought up as
'evidence' in political arguments for years to come.

------
NathanKP
The likening of the communicator technique to a Ouija board is very telling I
think. It is a shame, though, because it would be nice if coma patients really
were able to communicate through such techniques.

~~~
klenwell
Given what I've read of how the brain and consciousness operate, I was
skeptical of this story when I originally heard it. To the lead researcher's
credit, he falsified his own results. What I find curious is that he didn't
more rigorously test the "ouija technique" sooner.

